

How can you use an interpreted language and not Emacs? - globalrev

This just puzzled me. I recently found out that you can't run a REPL in VIM.<p>OK, so how do you use interpreted languages if you use VIM?<p>C-c C-l, C-c C-e, etc is kind of the whole point no?<p>Don't you miss a lot of practicality there?<p>With Python the editor/interpreter that comes with Python is pretty good so I can see how.<p>Or do you use Eclipse or Netbeans? Do you think it is ok to run a repl in them?
======
collint
Yes, this really helps me make the decision to use emacs.

There is a lot of useful information in this post for a non-emacs user.

I am not being sarcastic.

------
weavejester
Look up Chimp, Soma, slime.vim, fvl, VIlisp, Limp, or Vim-R.

Hacking Vim to send text to a REPL isn't that hard, though it does require
some setup.

~~~
globalrev
OK so it is doable, good.

------
SwellJoe
You fail it. ("it" is: providing a cohesive statement, not trying to a start
yet another editor flame war, and not looking like a jackass who doesn't know
how Google works.)

